# Sarasota Florida Honey Bee Festival



## dgclearwaterfl (Apr 24, 2015)

Sarasota Honey Company presents the 1st annual honey bee festival in partnership with the Suncoast Beekeepers Association....Saturday, March 12, 2016 10 a.m. - 4 p.m. at Sweetgrass Farms in Sarasota, Florida


----------

